# Creative Sound Blaster Tactic 3D Sigma's USB card is not recognised correctly



## meloneum (Sep 3, 2012)

I just recived Tactic 3D Sigma, I'm going to use it in multiplayer games, Skype, Team Spek etc. Unfortunatelly it's USB sound card is not recognised correctly by my computer. After installing drivers and restart, I have no sound, Creative control panel isn't starting, because he could not find compatibile device. In _Control Panel/Sound_ I can't find any device, and in _Devices and Printers_ ther is Tactic 3D Sigma, but it's unrecognised device... 
I think the problem is from this, that I have Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 PCI sound card installed in the same time, in my rig. But I'm not going to uninstall it - I'm still using it, for listening music from speakers. I need installed this USB card to use earphones and microphone at tha same time. Don't know what to do, help 

Main components of my rig: Intel Core i5 Ivy Bridge, MSI mainboard (standard sound card drivers not installed); Windows 7 64 Home 

Sorry for my language.


----------



## erixx (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe it is one of those absurd issues where you have to "plug in USB device BEFORE installing the drivers" or contrary "install drivers BEFORE connecting the USB device"....

Read the manual and their Forums, twit them, ask them. I have several, also USB, audio devices at the same time and it works like a charm. Just in case make sure that you do DEactivate the onboard sound in BIOS in order to delete optional conflicts. 

And being a Destructive product, pray... pray a lot... because once in a decade they release good drivers....


----------



## meloneum (Sep 4, 2012)

I tried this but it's not working... Support told me to reinstall drivers and... install the newest version from their site. Not working 
I just installed drivers to the mainboard's Realtek chip, but i think that THX USB card is better for my earphones, so I still want to install it...


----------



## meloneum (Sep 11, 2012)

I gave up. Now using the headphones with mainboard's sound card. But I still want to have voice module effects included with the standard Sigma's driver. Any ideas for free software doing dynamic voice modulation?


----------



## D007 (Sep 11, 2012)

You removed the other sound drivers 1st? I would uninstall all sound drivers then put the card in with nothing installed.. Let windows try to automatically do it.. If it doesn't, use the installation CD.


----------



## meloneum (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes I was deleting all sound software before plugging USB card, but without possitive result. Only one method, I wasn't checking was phisically uninstall Audiotrak card, bot I'm actually to lazy to do it


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 11, 2012)

melostereo said:


> Yes I was deleting all sound software before plugging USB card, but without possitive result. Only one method, I wasn't checking was phisically uninstall Audiotrak card, bot I'm actually to lazy to do it



If you have onboard audio, you should disable it in BIOS before uninstalling the old drivers and re-installing the new.


----------



## meloneum (Sep 11, 2012)

erixx said:


> Just in case make sure that you do DEactivate the onboard sound in BIOS in order to delete optional conflicts.


 Yes, yes, I was trying this. Next week I will have acces to another computer, then I'll chcech the headphones again. Maybe the USB card is broken?


----------

